
Is China Using Drones with Flamethrowers to Clean Power Lines? - Osiris30
http://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2017/2/17/14652556/drone-fire-garbage-powerline-china
======
sevensor
This made my morning. I mean, sure, Skynet, but drones with flamethrowers! The
13-year-old kid in me rejoices.

